# OMG, Finnish photog does selfies.



## Ron Evers (Oct 30, 2014)

You gotta see this:

Controversial Self Portraits By Finnish Photographer Iiu Susiraja | Bored Panda


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2014)

They're different, I'll give her that.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 30, 2014)

hm.... kind of wish I didn't click on that link


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow, those would be controversial in almost any country.


----------



## runnah (Oct 30, 2014)

Am I the only one who is aroused?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> Am I the only one who is aroused?


I certainly hope so!!!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks like something my 16 year old and her friends would do whne they get extremely bored.


----------



## Forkie (Oct 30, 2014)

I love the Scandinavians!


----------



## baturn (Oct 30, 2014)

The shot with the carpet isn't too bad.


----------



## shefjr (Oct 30, 2014)

She's got moxy!


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks like she's trying to say something but keeps getting lost in just oddness.


----------



## Designer (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, she is trying to say something.  If she has a friend, I hope the friend knows what to do.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmmm, since I'm Finnish I can't comment...


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Finns are an odd bunch. It's dark there.

If you happen to be Russian possibly the most relevant oddity is that Every. Single. Platoon. has a sniper unit. These are a serious people in some ways. It should not be surprising to find a quirky sense of humor as well.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2014)

i found nothing controversial, nor artistic in any of those photos. 
It looks like she just took badly staged selfies with whatever random junk she happened to have lying around at the time.


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow! It's ART!


----------



## snerd (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Braineack (Oct 31, 2014)

replace controversial with bored.


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2014)

Take a good long look everyone. 

Now this is what happens when friends try those 365 Day selfie photo challenges. 

Learn a lesson - DON'T let friends 365 Day selfie!


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Nov 1, 2014)

...I don't get it.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2014)

That.  Poor.  Bear.


----------

